# Shotgun Shells



## Fowlmouth

Do you think shells will be readily available before waterfowl season starts? Do you think the prices are going to be higher than in the past? Stores have been empty for 6 months, I doubt it will change much before October. Maybe the marsh will be less crowded.


----------



## utahbigbull

Been watching my preferred vendor multiple times a day for a couple months and still haven’t got stock of what I want. Could have got some 12 gauge 1 1/8 oz load once or twice but held off hoping for some 1 1/4 loads. Same with 20 gauge rounds. It’s all been lighter payload faster velocity the one time they had 20. But I sat and thought and pondered and it wasn’t long till they were out of stock unless I wanted 20 gauge BB.

They were like this last year and was around July when they got a bunch of ammo in. Kinda feel like I’m playing Russian roulette with being picky. Wait for what I want and get hosed and hope what I have sees me through the season? Or settle for close enough and then see them get what I want after I buy??


----------



## Fowlmouth

I haven't been too picky, I buy what I find just in case there isn't anything else. I will pick up the normal stuff If/when it becomes available. I have 5 cases or so as of now, but I'm always looking. I think the O/U 12 gauge may see some action this year.


----------



## utahbigbull

Fowlmouth said:


> I haven't been too picky, I buy what I find just in case there isn't anything else. I will pick up the normal stuff If/when it becomes available. I have 5 cases or so as of now, but I'm always looking. I think the O/U 12 gauge may see some action this year.


Oh I know you Rob!! I know you’re a deal sniffer (prob the best I know when it comes to hunting gear) and I bet you have enough ammo in your basement to last you MANY a seasons 😉


----------



## MrShane

I hope you are right about less people in the marsh, I do know there will be less marsh though this year.
My hope is that skyblasters really think about taking their shots and maybe try to become duck hunters instead of duck shooters.
I also REALLY hope anyone using illegal loads get caught and fined to the extent they give up waterfowling.


----------



## JerryH

I feel lucky that I have enough inventory on hand to last a couple of seasons. 

Talked to a landowner friend of mine in Canada. He thinks the border will be open by fall. Apparently Biden is putting pressure on Trudeau to get the border open? Also heard the Canadian Wildlife Service is pushing to do away with possession limits this fall. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Irish Lad

I prefer 3" #3s in federal 12 gauge. Haven't found any yet. I have bought enough Winchester #2 & #4 to get me through the season. Got them at Walmart and sportsman warehouse. Took awhile with a limit of 2 boxes.


----------



## MooseMeat

Eh, dove loads will work in a pinch if they need to I guess…


----------



## Fowlmouth

MooseMeat said:


> Eh, dove loads will work in a pinch if they need to I guess…


I have been buying a bunch of Federal Steel Dove loads in 12 and 20 gauge #6 & 7 1/2. They work well, within reasonable distance. My O/U shoots them really good.


----------



## MooseMeat

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been buying a bunch of Federal Steel Dove loads in 12 and 20 gauge #6 & 7 1/2. They work well, within reasonable distance. My O/U shoots them really good.


They absolutely SHRED birds inside 30 yards. I bought several cases at Walmart for $3.50 a box and have used them on the GSL many times. They work incredibly well out of a full choke


----------



## dubob

MooseMeat said:


> They absolutely SHRED birds inside 30 yards. I bought several cases at Walmart for $3.50 a box and have used them on the GSL many times. They work incredibly well out of a full choke


I bought a flat of 7s 2 years ago and use them strictly for swatting cripples on the water. Kills 'em grave yard dead.


----------



## utahbigbull

Just found a case of Kent 12 gauge 3” 1 1/4 oz #4 shot I pulled the trigger on and have on its way (I’m a 1 1/4 #3 shot kinda guy) but 4 will make do. Paid about $30 more than I hoped, but I’m thinking that’s a sign of the times...

Now if I can find a case or two of some 20 gauge 3” 1oz 3 or 4 shot, we’ll be set well into next season.


----------



## curlycoyote

utahbigbull said:


> Just found a case of Kent 12 gauge 3” 1 1/4 oz #4 shot I pulled the trigger on and have on its way (I’m a 1 1/4 #3 shot kinda guy) but 4 will make do. Paid about $30 more than I hoped, but I’m thinking that’s a sign of the times...
> 
> Now if I can find a case or two of some 20 gauge 3” 1oz 3 or 4 shot, we’ll be set well into next season.


I just picked up a couple of boxes of the Kent FastSteel 2.0 but have never shot them before. Have you shot the Kent's and do you like them. I was like a starving man being offered a hamburger that was a day old figured something was better than nothing and having to shooting a finger pistol at them.


----------



## utahbigbull

curlycoyote said:


> I just picked up a couple of boxes of the Kent FastSteel 2.0 but have never shot them before. Have you shot the Kent's and do you like them. I was like a starving man being offered a hamburger that was a day old figured something was better than nothing and having to shooting a finger pistol at them.


Kent’s is not my go to normal working mans budget shells. But I’ve shot Kent’s quite often in years past and personally have had no complaints with them, they have been a quality shell for me actually. The A5 doesn’t seem to mind them one bit. But I usually stock up on federal blue box just because they have been great for me and I can find them (pre covid) for cheaper.


----------



## curlycoyote

Thank you for the response if nothing else I can use them for crimples


----------



## dubob

Macks has some (7 flats) Win Xpert 3" #3 shot at $139 a flat with free shipping on $99 or more orders. My goto duck load for 10 plus years. Winchester Xpert HV 12 Ga 3" 1-1/8 Oz Case 250 Rd.


----------



## utahbigbull

curlycoyote said:


> Thank you for the response if nothing else I can use them for crimples


You’ll be able to kill ducks with em just fine. Good luck! 👍🏼


----------



## Irish Lad

dubob said:


> Macks has some (7 flats) Win Xpert 3" #3 shot at $139 a flat with free shipping on $99 or more orders. My goto duck load for 10 plus years. Winchester Xpert HV 12 Ga 3" 1-1/8 Oz Case 250 Rd.


Sold out


----------



## MWScott72

Well dang. I was going grab me some. I have been picking up a few boxes here and there, but my preferred load is also 3" #3 in 1 1/4 oz. Finding anything like that these days is akin to winning the lottery. I have decided to settle for #4s until ammo is back in stock again. They'll do the job on birds within 40 yes and especially teal...which I found alot of last year.

I will not shoot 2s unless I absolutely have to. I might as well be shooting blanks, and of course, 2s are much easier to find. Wonder why?? 🤔🤔

Oh, and the question about Kent shells. I have really like Kent in the past but haven't shot any of the 2.0s. Demo them out and let us know what you think. IMO, Kents are good shells and shouldn't fail you.


----------



## utahbigbull

Irish Lad said:


> Sold out


Looks like my search goes on.... I was sweating it because I re-checked their stock right after the purchase and showed they were out....
Just got this update to my order. 🤬


----------



## MWScott72

Grrrr....😬🤯


----------



## MWScott72

I got lucky yesterday and got a couple cases of Kent 2.0 3",1 3/8 oz #3s. They were $170 per case. Found them at about 9:30pm and said they had 5 cases left in stock. Tried to give Rob a heads up, but by the time he got online this morning, they were gone. Presley Outdoors if anyone is interested. I had never heard of them before.

And they already charged my credit card and sent me a confirmation email, so fingers crossed that everything goes to form and they show up on my doorstep soon. Nice to know that I should be set up for the fall now. Probably had enough for at least the first half of the season, but 5 or 6 boxes of that were 2s. Can't hit a barn with those loads, let alone a duck...


----------



## MallardFlew

Fowlmouth said:


> Do you think shells will be readily available before waterfowl season starts? Do you think the prices are going to be higher than in the past? Stores have been empty for 6 months, I doubt it will change much before October. Maybe the marsh will be less crowded.


You can find some deals online if you really look. Scheels also has shells by the case.


----------



## MWScott72

Have they changed their policy? Last I looked online, you had to buy ammo in store. Couldn't order it online.


----------



## utahbigbull

MWScott72 said:


> Have they changed their policy? Last I looked online, you had to buy ammo in store. Couldn't order it online.


Still says everything is in store only and out of stock for what I’ve looked at.

But I’ve found enough to get me through this season between the 12 and 20. Doesn’t mean I’m not keeping my eye open or won’t pull the trigger on another case of 20 if I find what I want. 😜

Looks like Cabelas has some Kent shells in 12 and 20 today but it’s all 7/8 load in the 20 gauge so I’ll pass.


----------



## gander311

I seem to recall reading somewhere a couple months back that many of the ammo companies rotate what their manufacturing focus is on based on the time of year. So for spring and summer months the focus is on target and sport shooting, with a shift to things like steel shot waterfowl loads in summer in time for shelves in the fall. 

To be clear, I have no idea if that is factual, just something tickling the back of my brain. To me, it actually makes a bit of sense in the realm of supply/demand. I can't see why they'd want to put much effort into steel shot waterfowl loads in the spring when the demand won't really be there until late summer/early fall. But I also have no concept of the supply chain and how long it takes to get from manufacturing floor to the retail shelves. So take everything I'm saying right now with a grain of salt. I'm just another joe-blow that reads $h!t on the internet and tries to make sense of it all. Haha

I too have been waiting for 3" 20 gauge Federal loads from my preferred online source since last fall, and just keep finding "out of stock" notices. Having said that, I've got enough 20 gauge shells for probably at least 2 seasons, and more 12 guage shells then I'll probably shoot in the rest of my life. So if anybody on here is in real hurt come season, hit me up and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## dubob

Fortunately, I always have about 2 seasons worth of 12, 20, and 28 GA steel loads in stock. When the season comes to an end, I shop the local venues for the left over stock that has been price reduced for liquadation. Not hoarding to scalp others, but covering my needs for the near future. Y'all need to think about that in the future.


----------



## Vanilla

I have been looking to stock up on Kents FastLead shells for some days chasing pheasants, so I'll swing by the Provo Sportsmans every so often to see what they've got. I'd say about 50% of the time I have looked they have had some supply of steel shot, including Kents FastSteel. I haven't noted what the loads were, but they have frequently had at least a small supply there over the last couple months. I'm not in the market for steel shot right now as I have sufficient for my non-duck hunting needs these days. 

I was able to get two boxes of what I was looking for yesterday. I got two boxes a while back while passing through Cedar City as well. 2 boxes lasts quite a while pheasant hunting. 4 boxes will last me more than the year. 

I call 4 boxes a "good opening day" in the duck marsh!


----------



## DallanC

Scheels has / had Fiocchi Pheasant shells. They were full brass, pretty heavy load copper plated #5's. Would be great pheasant loads. I got 4 boxes last time I was in there.









Fiocchi Scheels Exclusive Pheasant Max 12 Gauge Shotshells


Pheasant Max is a Scheels Exclusive load brought to you through a joint effort with Scheels Upland experts and Fiocchi. Fiocchi is a long st SCHEELS




www.scheels.com





-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

Anyone getting concerned yet with the lack of steel shot available? Once it does hit the stores it will sell out quickly. Think of all the guys across the country just waiting to fill their carts. You can bet the $79 a case with rebate won't be around this year. Probably no rebates will be offered and higher prices guaranteed.


----------



## Irish Lad

Yes I am. I've been been able to pick up a box or 2 here and there. Not the the brand or shot size I usually use. Would love to find a case or 2 of Federal 3" #3s


----------



## DallanC

Steel has been way more accessible than lead shot. Luckily more lead is showing up... I see lots of strange shells from other countries now available online. I dunno how their quality is.

PS: I dont think you will ever see $79 a case shells ever again. Component prices are just too high now (brass / lead / steel / powders / primers). There may be some pullback, but I'll bet the new floor is around $100 / case.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

DallanC said:


> Steel has been way more accessible than lead shot. Luckily more lead is showing up... I see lots of strange shells from other countries now available online. I dunno how their quality is.
> 
> PS: I dont think you will ever see $79 a case shells ever again. Component prices are just too high now (brass / lead / steel / powders / primers). There may be some pullback, but I'll bet the new floor is around $100 / case.
> 
> -DallanC


$100 case is a steal on a normal year for steel shot. This year it's more like $230+ a case right now. Steel & Non-Toxic Shells - Huge Range of Steel, Bismuth and Tungsten | Rogers Sporting Goods
I find lead shot no problem. My local Wally World was full of lead this morning.


----------



## MWScott72

Bismuth and Tungsten are to pricey for my budget. Get the right steel load and it knocks them dead. Get the wrong one though, and you'll chase cripples all day long...


----------



## utahbigbull

Finding good 20 gauge in anything better than 7/8 oz load of 2 shot (horrible pattern and pellet count) has been hardest from what I have experienced. But with a little effort and luck, I’m up to 3 1/2 cases of 20 gauge all in 1 oz 3 or 4 shot, and 2 1/2 cases of 12 gauge 1 1/4 or 1 3/8 oz of #3 shot. Should have plenty left over for next season now. Doubt I’ll shoot half of what I did last year. But that’s ok, after my son left, I hit that stage 4 of the hunters life. But I’m already planning on lots of vacation time off mid week to try fighting less crowds.


----------



## JerryH

A few years back when Remington had a good rebate going on there shells. I bought several cases of 20ga 1oz of #2 steel shot. We used that load up in Canada hunting snows. We piled em up pretty good two years in a row using that load with a non ported Patternmaster and Carlsons Creammators. 
Now I can't remember ever putting that load on paper. But good hell it worked good on the snows. But snow geese are pretty tender hearted & its the fall that kills them lol.

A 1oz load of #2 steel should have 125 pellets in it. Not great but not terrible.

A 1oz of #3 jumps up to 163 pellets. Its to bad more companies don't offer this load.

A 1oz of #4 has 187 pellets in it. The 1oz of #4's produce a great pattern in the 20ga. Swarm of death!


----------



## utahbigbull

Jerry, last summer I bought multiple boxes of brands and loads and did a pattern test at 40 yards. It was astonishing to see the difference in 7/8 oz #2 to the 1 oz of #4. Like you point out, pellet count between the two loads is almost 100 pellets more with the heavier load of 4 shot. You could have easily fit a bird between pellet holes on the board with the 2 shot.

I guess on the bright side, shooting the 7/8 oz of #2, I could easily place the blame on the shell instead of my crappy shooting every time I missed… 😂


----------



## JerryH

Ya the pattern would be disappointing in 7/8 oz of #2s (108 pellets)vs 1oz of #4's (187 pellets) for sure. 

I've done my patterning at 30 - 35 yards. Realistically I'm not shooting past that distance. When you actually measure out 40 yards with a tape measure its a pretty far poke at them. 

I'm sure I've missed judged shooting distances many times in the field. I want to by a inexpensive range finder for ranging birds. Any info will be appreciated. Snows on most days drop to a certain ceiling and we are always guessing what the range is. It would be fun to experiment with. 

Here is a pic from a reloading manual. It has info on pellet counts per load of steel shot.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I get good patterns on paper with the 20 ga. Winchester Xperts 3" #2's, and have used those for ducks with good success. I have tried the 3" #4's without much success (Xperts). Last season, I bought several boxes of the Winchester Drylok 2 3/4" #4's and crushed ducks with those. My favorite shot size for inside 30 yards is #6 for 12 and 20 gauge. You get excellent pattern density. I have used #7's a few times when close shooting mallards and teal, but you have to be careful on bigger flocks, because you will drop multiple ducks with one shot.


----------



## one4fishing

JerryH said:


> Ya the pattern would be disappointing in 7/8 oz of #2s (108 pellets)vs 1oz of #4's (187 pellets) for sure.
> 
> I've done my patterning at 30 - 35 yards. Realistically I'm not shooting past that distance. When you actually measure out 40 yards with a tape measure its a pretty far poke at them.
> 
> I'm sure I've missed judged shooting distances many times in the field. I want to by a inexpensive range finder for ranging birds. Any info will be appreciated. Snows on most days drop to a certain ceiling and we are always guessing what the range is. It would be fun to experiment with.
> 
> Here is a pic from a reloading manual. It has info on pellet counts per load of steel shot.
> View attachment 148797


Jerry, what manual is that? Do you recommend it? Currently only using Lymans 5th and Lightning Steel and wishing for more.


----------



## JerryH

one4fishing said:


> Jerry, what manual is that? Do you recommend it? Currently only using Lymans 5th and Lightning Steel and wishing for more.


It is the Reloading Specialties steel manual. It was free when I bought some components from them. There data like the Lyman manual is over twenty years old. But it has some good recipes in it.


----------



## dubob

Everybody has their favorites and very few are willing to try something new – kind of “If it ain’t broke; don’t fix it.” And that’s good. I used to roll my own back when lead shot was legal and my 2 ¾”, 1 ¼ oz, buffered, #6 loads would cleanly kill ducks at 60 yards with 92% patterns at 40 and 78% patterns at 60. When steel became required in the Pacific Flyway, I sold the remaining lead duck loads to a guide in Texas that used them to back-up his clients on pheasants. They didn’t shoot very well but wanted to take home some birds to show their wives that they actually were hunting.

Any who, I’ve pretty much settled into buying what I know I can cleanly bag waterfowl with and on which I can get the lowest cost. For ducks, I 100% decoy hunt out of a boat and have found that the Winchester xPert 2 ¾” shells with 1 1/16 oz of #3 shot at 1550 fps kills them graveyard dead out to 40 yards. Recently – because we got a heck of a buy on them 2 seasons ago – I’ve been shooting the 3” version with a 1 ⅛ oz. YMMV. Nothing wrong with Kents or any of the premium versions from Winchester, etc., but the xPerts work just as well in my book.










For the few times that I switch it up and take one of my twenty gauges, I use the 3” Heavy Shot Heavy Metal with 1 oz of #4 shot at 1350 fps. Good clean kills to 35 yards when I do my part.










I do one or 2 guided goose shoots a year and all in my group use the same factory goose load – Heavy Shot Speed Ball 3” with 1 ¼ oz, #1 shot at 1650 fps. Our guides are always impressed with the effectiveness of these shells. We buy them by the case from Macks PW with free shipping to our door.










And for those occasional cripples that fall where I can see them, I use some 12 GA Herter's steel target loads of 1 oz of #7 shot at 1370 fps.










I still have about 4 cases combined of all of the above, so I’m good for this year and probably next. But I will be looking for bargains come January/February 2022 and will get a couple more cases of the xPerts.


----------



## MrShane

FM,
DryLock 2.75” #4’s.
Shhh…..or else I won’t be able to find more.


----------



## Fowlmouth

MrShane said:


> FM,
> DryLock 2.75” #4’s.
> Shhh…..or else I won’t be able to find more.


I saw Dryloks and Xperts in Walmart today. All 12 gauge stuff though, so I left it sitting there.


----------



## MrShane

I ran to Wally’s after you posted the Blackhorn, not even offered at my local Walmart.
I have enough for this season, barely.
So off to the shotshell shelf I went and saw the same thing you saw, gobs of it. Gun counter employee said he had LOTS more in the back, but all 12 gauge. So I left it all for someone else.
It is the most popular gauge and if I was a manufacturer I guess I would make what would most likely sell out also.


----------



## paddler

The Remington Ammunition Comeback Is Just in Time


----------



## utahbigbull

Anyone looking for 20 gauge, smith n eddies in Ogden had quite a bit of Kent’s and Federal in 3” 7/8 oz #3 and #4 shot today. Pretty spendy though. I walked out empty handed as I have plenty I wasn’t gonna play the gouging game.


----------



## bthewilde

The only luck I have had finding anything was in Idaho recently at my Friend's Shop, Hux Customs. Even he is $5 higher than normal! I just want some SuperX at $8.99, but I think those days are behind us. Keep posting leads here! I'd hate to go above $20 a box though. Going to have family look in Vegas for me.


----------



## RandomElk16

Is there particular stuff you are after because I am seeing shotgun every store I go to with plenty of options.


----------



## Fowlmouth

RandomElk16 said:


> Is there particular stuff you are after because I am seeing shotgun every store I go to with plenty of options.


20 gauge steel shot 3" #2, 3 or 4 shot. Not more than $13 a box.


----------



## DallanC

Fowlmouth said:


> 20 gauge steel shot 3" #2, 3 or 4 shot. Not more than $13 a box.


I'll keep my eye out... but I'm not even seeing 12GA for those prices, and 20 is usually alot more. I thought I was getting a deal on the case of 12GA #6 lead shot at $13 a box. Inflation monster is going to have us all paying $20 a box for ammo really soon. I hate to think of what ammo is going to cost our grandkids 20 years from now.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH

Roger's has some Federal 20ga 2 3/4" 3/4oz steel shells in stock. $159.99 a case OUCH!!!

I bought some of these a few years ago from Paddler for $75 a case. I'm **** glad I have shells on hand. Its getting expensive.


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> Roger's has some Federal 20ga 2 3/4" 3/4oz steel shells in stock. $159.99 a case OUCH!!!
> 
> I bought some of these a few years ago from Paddler for $75 a case. I'm **** glad I have shells on hand. Its getting expensive.


 You're welcome! That was a deal I put together with a local shop, and I still have some. I have something like 14 cases combined 20 and 12 gauge, so I'm good for the rest of my hunting career. I don't shoot much.


----------



## JerryH

Saw these today at Cal Ranch. Federal is pretty proud of these


----------



## MooseMeat

JerryH said:


> Saw these today at Cal Ranch. Federal is pretty proud of these
> View attachment 148970


Anything with the MeatBeater name on it, they think is worth the price of gold


----------



## Fowlmouth

$50 for a box of shells? If it comes to that, I'll sell all of my stuff and find something else to do. No thanks!


----------



## dubob

The Riverdale Walmart a week ago - all steel. No 20 GA.


----------



## MrShane

Do you think they are investing all their primers in to 12 gauge because it has the highest probabilty of 100% sell-out?


----------



## gander311

$50 for a box of shells is more than I’d ever care to pay. I haven’t followed the price of Bismuth, but in fairness, isn’t that a reasonable price for factory bismuth loads?

I’m cheap enough that if I have to think about how much it is going to cost me to pull the trigger, then I tend to not pull it. I have boxes of expensive high-end non-tox shells that I bought years ago and then have just collected dust as I’ve waited for the “right time” to use. Kind of silly considering how much I spend on boats, gear, fuel, guns, decoys, etc. but then when it comes to what Ammo I use, I cringe spending more than $10-12 a box. It’s not logical, but honestly there not much logic to my fanatic passion for waterfowling. Haha.


----------



## MWScott72

If I walked up to a $50 box of shotgun shells...yeah, i'd just keep on walking. That price is flat out ridonculous!!


----------



## paddler

The most I've ever paid for steel is $8/box, but that was unusual. Most I bought for $7/box. Paying $50/box is ludicrous.


----------



## JerryH

Bismuth is not a cure all and definitely not worth $50 a box. Its nice to take out a vintage gun now & then but not at that price.


----------



## dubob

You guys are funny. Those bismuth shells are $2 per shell. Rio Bismuth from Natchez is $2.65/shell. Kent Bismith from Midway is $2.40/shell. There are a couple other websites showing just under $2/shell. So while you won't pay that much for shells, the CAL Ranch price is not out of line with the current market price for bismuth shells. If the price of bismuth shells upsets you, please don't look up the cost of tungstun shotshells, it will probably give you a heart attack. 😁 

I stopped using Hevi Shot when it went over $4/shell and switched to Speedball at just over $2/shell. TSS shells are off the charts for anybody living on incomes less than $1M/annum. If I had the desire to free lance for geese (I don't), I would be shooting steel shot. I use the services of licensed goose outfitters, so spending an extra $20 to $25 for shells to shoot 4 or 5 geese after paying $350/day plus the expense to get to Texas and back for the outfitter services is nothing.

But hey, its your money. You are free to spend it any way your wife lets you spend it.


----------



## utahbigbull

For ducks, no way I wanna buy or will buy anything that’s $2+ a trigger pull. Good ole steel is just fine. But I shout a lot more at ducks than geese. However, I have found for me with field hunting geese, I will and have went to a TSS load that’s over $3 a trigger pull. And it’s been well worth the cost as the bird to shell ratio has raised significantly. The TSS is AMAZING at dropping honkers at distances for those half committed but won’t drop in feet down birds. 😳

TSS is wicked on aluminum at 40 yards too.


----------



## dubob

Not sure where you found TSS at $3/shell, but I couldn't even come close. I did find a couple of on-line sources for TSS and this is todays price if they are even in stock. Federal Heavyweight TSS $65.99 per box of 5 ($13.20/shell); Browning TSS Turkey $49.99 per box of 5 ($10.00/shell); Apex TSS $65.99 per box of 10 ($6.60/shell); & TSS Shot TSS $49.99 per box of 10 ($5.00/shell).


----------



## utahbigbull

Federal Black Cloud TSS there Bob. Around $35 per box of 10 depending where ya buy it.


----------



## toasty

I've been shooting TSS at ducks for over 10 years. Straight TSS is too tight for ducks IMO, I much prefer duplex loads for ducks, but shoot straight TSS #7s at geese. You can shoot steel/TSS duplex loads for under $1 per shot, but it requires reloading. My 28ga TSS shells are better than any 12ga duck/goose load you can buy for both pellet count and penetration.


----------



## dubob

Ah so! Black Cloud TSS is a blend of steel & tungstun pelletes just like Speedball with the added advantage of more speed with Speedball. And Speedball was about $2.50 per trigger pull. Doing some more research on waterfowl (goose) loads and discovered that HeviShot Speedball was discontinued and is no longer available. I talked to them (Environmetel) this morning and they are decreasing their product line slightly and that was one of the cuts. Their newest product - HeviX12 - is a tungstun product that is now being sold in 25 shells/box at around $50 a box ($2/shell). The company claims that this new product contains more energy than the Speedball shells contained. I guess I'll find out in December when we once again shell down the corn on some geese & cranes in Texas. I'll pick up a couple boxes of the new shells before then to suppliment my dwindling supply of Speedball.


----------



## utahbigbull

Bob, aren’t those Hevishot slag droplets only 12 g/cc?


----------



## dubob

utahbigbull said:


> Bob, aren’t those Hevishot slag droplets only 12 g/cc?


In the words of the 'The Fonz', "Correctamundo!"


----------



## utahbigbull

Gotcha. Probably why the Black Cloud TSS is a bit more than the Speedball. The Fedeal back cloud is the flight stopper pellets fronted with TSS advantage that is 18 g/cc.


----------



## dubob

utahbigbull said:


> Gotcha.


If that makes you happy, then I'm happy. 😁


----------



## utahbigbull

Likewise! Best of luck to you this season!!


----------



## paddler

My shells cost no more than $0.32 per, usually less. I average less than 2 shells/bird long term, including finishing cripples. Freelance for geese, kill plenty. No way I'd spend more on magic bullets.


----------



## dubob

Just got an email from Rogers Sporting Goods listing some things you might want to pick up before Oct 2nd. One of the things available on sale right now is one of the products mentioned above - HeviShot Hevi X 12. Rogers is offering it up in 12 GA 3" in 2s, 4s & 6s at $479.99/case of 250 rounds ($1.92 PER ROUND) with free shipping and probably tate tax. That's 30% off according to them. After using the forerunner to this product since about 1996 or 7, trust me when I tell you that the #4 shot will kill them at unbeivable distances. My longest one shot kill was on a snow goose and was witnessed by 4 other hunters and paced off at 82 paces. I also had a couple dozen 60 plus yard kills on geese over the years. Never used it on ducks, but yeah, it'll do that too.


----------



## bthewilde

dubob said:


> The Riverdale Walmart a week ago - all steel. No 20 GA.
> 
> View attachment 148974


I'm on my way!!! Thanks for this tip.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looks like my 12 gauges are going to get dusted off this year. I have 1 case of 20 gauge and 4 cases of 12 gauge. So weird not finding 20 gauge shells on shelves this year, or finding them but they are way overpriced. I started buying 20 gauge shells in January, and only came up with a case. Fuh! Hey! Paddler want to sell me some?


----------



## dubob

Fowlmouth said:


> Looks like my 12 gauges are going to get dusted off this year. I have 1 case of 20 gauge and 4 cases of 12 gauge. So weird not finding 20 gauge shells on shelves this year, or finding them but they are way overpriced. I started buying 20 gauge shells in January, and only came up with a case. Fuh! Hey! Paddler want to sell me some?


Rogers still has the Hevi-XII in 20 GA 3" in stock. Sold by the case only. Free shipping; maybe State Tax as well.
*HEVI-XII 20 Gauge 3inch 7/8oz 1500FPS*
$449.99 ($1.80 PER ROUND)
Shot Size: 4s & 6s (I would go with the 6s for ducks & 4s for geese)


----------



## Fowlmouth

dubob said:


> Rogers still has the Hevi-XII in 20 GA 3" in stock. Sold by the case only. Free shipping; maybe State Tax as well.
> *HEVI-XII 20 Gauge 3inch 7/8oz 1500FPS*
> $449.99 ($1.80 PER ROUND)
> Shot Size: 4s & 6s (I would go with the 6s for ducks & 4s for geese)



Thanks! Those shells would have no benefit to me over a $12 box of Xperts. I'm sure Wally World will get some in at some point before or during the season. (I hope anyway)


----------



## JerryH

Fowlmouth said:


> Looks like my 12 gauges are going to get dusted off this year. I have 1 case of 20 gauge and 4 cases of 12 gauge. So weird not finding 20 gauge shells on shelves this year, or finding them but they are way overpriced. I started buying 20 gauge shells in January, and only came up with a case. Fuh! Hey! Paddler want to sell me some?


I probably


dubob said:


> Rogers still has the Hevi-XII in 20 GA 3" in stock. Sold by the case only. Free shipping; maybe State Tax as well.
> *HEVI-XII 20 Gauge 3inch 7/8oz 1500FPS*
> $449.99 ($1.80 PER ROUND)
> Shot Size: 4s & 6s (I would go with the 6s for ducks & 4s for geese)


$1.80 a pull is some harsh Koolaid to swallow for a duck!


----------



## dubob

JerryH said:


> I probably
> 
> 
> $1.80 a pull is some harsh Koolaid to swallow for a duck!


Nah! It all depends on how much you love the sport. Duck hunting is the very highest thing on my passion list. I'll do whatever it takes - until I can't.


----------



## MWScott72

$45 for box of duck loads? I’m sure they work, but no thank you. Might as well just get bent over a barrel than take that…


----------



## Fowlmouth

I haven't paid over $5 a box for 20 gauge Xperts or Dryloks in 3 years. Clearance prices at Wally World are hard to beat. The problem is there weren't any shells left after last season to go on clearance.


----------



## MrShane

I am in the same boat as you FM.
At my Walmart today I did buy AA’s in 28 gauge and the last two boxes of Remington 7.5’s in 20 gauge, but they were lead.
Last week in Idaho I found my favorite duck/goose load, 2.75” steel fours.
But they only had two boxes.
They bent me over at $14.99/box and I took it….
I hope your prediction is right and 20 gauge shows up soon.


----------



## JerryH

Stopped by Scheels and Sportsmans today. Its slim pickings out there. I feel fortunate to have the shells on hand that I have.

I can't imagine the financial loss in sales these companies (especially Roger's) are going through without ammo sales.


----------



## MWScott72

They had quite a few boxes (maybe 14-15) of Xpert 2.75", 1 and 1/16 oz. steel 4s at the Payson Walmart on Sat. $11.50 / box. Almost bought some then decided to hold off. I still think ammo will become more readily available / cheaper sooner than later. Of course, I thought COVID would drag home prices down too...


----------



## Fowlmouth

MWScott72 said:


> They had quite a few boxes (maybe 14-15) of Xpert 2.75", 1 and 1/16 oz. steel 4s at the Payson Walmart on Sat. $11.50 / box. Almost bought some then decided to hold off. I still think ammo will become more readily available / cheaper sooner than later. Of course, I thought COVID would drag home prices down too...


I saw some of those too. I passed on them as well. I'm impatiently waiting for 20 gauge shells to hit the Walmart shelves. I'm not paying the ridiculous prices that the Sporting Goods stores are nailing people with.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Maybe the marsh will be less crowded in a month. You know, when everyone runs out of shells and can't find any more.


----------



## hamernhonkers

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe the marsh will be less crowded in a month. You know, when everyone runs out of shells and can't find any more.


Been praying that'll actually be the case down here lol.

Been noticing a lot of empty lead hulls while hunting doves on a notox only area so I suspect they'll be a lot of that happening all over the country as the seasons open in different places. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe the marsh will be less crowded in a month. You know, when everyone runs out of shells and can't find any more.


Seriously though that would be so nice. If for nothing else but my pure selfishness. 

Hopefully law enforcement will be more prevalent this year. I suspect some guys will shoot what ever type of shotshell they can get there hands on. 

Think about it. Target loads for $9 plus or $50 meateater bismuth. I wonder how many will chance a citation?


----------



## Fowlmouth

I agree guys! I think there will be a lot of lead flying this year all over the country. 12 gauge was easier to find than anything else, but even that has become more difficult to get hands on. 20 gauge has been pretty much extinct for a year, unless like mentioned you have deep pockets. I have been hearing this trend will continue for another year. I hope that's just a rumor. I am planning on a lot less trips this year with fuel prices, overcrowding and less water in areas. Honestly, I am having a hard time getting excited about this years season. I want to get back to other hunts like grouse, chukar, deer and elk. I can't wait for the muzzleloader deer hunt to start tomorrow. I may skip the waterfowl opener to chase deer.


----------



## Stimmy

just visited Smith and Edwards. they have zero 20 gauge shells. they do have a few Kent 2.0 in 12 gauge for $28/box. frustrating....


----------



## MallardFlew

I found 20 gauge lead at Walmart today and lots of 12 ga steel. I ended up buying the lead and last week I bought 20 ga boss just so I could have it.


----------



## MWScott72

This isn't pertaining to steel, but i have an upcoming pheasant hunt at the end of Oct, and 12 gauge 4, 5, and 6 lead are akin to an endangered species! My favorite load are 5s, and they are literally nowhere to be found. 😬😬

If anyone knows otherwise, please share.


----------



## Fowlmouth

MWScott72 said:


> This isn't pertaining to steel, but i have an upcoming pheasant hunt at the end of Oct, and 12 gauge 4, 5, and 6 lead are akin to an endangered species! My favorite load are 5s, and they are literally nowhere to be found. 😬😬
> 
> If anyone knows otherwise, please share.


I have 8 boxes of 12 gauge 2 3/4" #5 lead. How many you looking for?


----------



## MWScott72

Fowlmouth said:


> I have 8 boxes of 12 gauge 2 3/4" #5 lead. How many you looking for?


Sorry for the late reply Rob - been out of coverage in WY chasing antelope over the weekend. Internet coverage was non-existent out there.

Trying to buy for 4 of us, so I would take whatever you want to part with. What would you like for them?


----------



## Fowlmouth

MWScott72 said:


> Sorry for the late reply Rob - been out of coverage in WY chasing antelope over the weekend. Internet coverage was non-existent out there.
> 
> Trying to buy for 4 of us, so I would take whatever you want to part with. What would you like for them?


I want to keep 4 of them. I think they were $12 a box when I got them, so $12 a box?


----------



## MWScott72

That sounds great Rob! I'll PM you to set up a time to pick them up. Thanks!!


----------



## DallanC

Scheels had Fiocchi Pheasant Max #5s not long ago... maybe they still do. They looked like serious pheasant ammo... copper plated #5's at over 1300fps. I bought a couple boxes at the start of the year for the heck of it when I was looking for #6's

Maybe worth giving them a call to see if they still stock them. They were pricey, but I cant remember the total cost.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72

Thanks Dallan. I saw something similar while scouring the internet, and yeah, they were PRICEY! I'll give Scheels a call though.


----------



## DallanC

Fiocchi Scheels Exclusive Pheasant Max 12 Gauge Shotshells


Pheasant Max is a Scheels Exclusive load brought to you through a joint effort with Scheels Upland experts and Fiocchi. Fiocchi is a long st SCHEELS




www.scheels.com





-DallanC


----------



## MrShane

Where is my 20 gauge steel?


----------



## Fowlmouth

MrShane said:


> Where is my 20 gauge steel?


Good question!
On a positive note, my 12 gauge still works and I'm 100% on hits.


----------



## Goshawk

Fowlmouth said:


> Good question!
> On a positive note, my 12 gauge still works and I'm 100% on hits.


How did you do out there today? I was just pulling in as you were leaving.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> How did you do out there today? I was just pulling in as you were leaving.


It was my first trip out. I mostly went to figure out all the things I forgot to throw in the boat. I forgot my spinner which would have been beneficial today, forgot my hoodie, forgot rope to tie off boat and a few other things. Next trip I should be better prepared. I got out there at 11:15 and headed in at 2:00. I shot 2 ducks. How did you finish out?


----------



## Goshawk

First trip of the year for me as well. I just walked the dike south from the lot to look around. It stared raining around 4:00 I thought for sure that would at least get the teal up and moving but no such luck I didn't even fire a shot.


----------



## JerryH

This is the best assortment of shotshells I've seen in a year.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> First trip of the year for me as well. I just walked the dike south from the lot to look around. It stared raining around 4:00 I thought for sure that would at least get the teal up and moving but no such luck I didn't even fire a shot.


If you see me up there again and want a boat hunt jump in.


----------



## Fowlmouth

JerryH said:


> This is the best assortment of shotshells I've seen in a year.
> View attachment 149701


Challenger shotgun shells........You must be in Canada?


----------



## JerryH

Fowlmouth said:


> Challenger shotgun shells........You must be in Canada?


Pretty funny a Napa Auto can have more inventory than a sporting goods store lol


----------



## Ray

I have 490 rounds of various steel shot for my 12GA, out of that, 150 rounds are upland game but can be used for waterfowl in a pinch.

for 20GA, which is what the wife and boy shoots, I have about 50. If anyone finds some, please let me know!


----------



## Goshawk

Fowlmouth said:


> If you see me up there again and want a boat hunt jump in.


Thanks, I appreciate the offer.

My walk wasn't a complete waste, I did find this little gold nugget on the side of the road.
I'm thinking of holding an auction for it..😁


----------



## Fowlmouth

I found 3 boxes of Winchester 2 3/4" #6 20 gauge 
steel shot this morning at Wally World. I left them there for someone else.


----------



## Ray

Fowlmouth said:


> I found 3 boxes of Winchester 2 3/4" #6 20 gauge
> steel shot this morning at Wally World. I left them there for someone else.


which one?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Ray said:


> which one?


Tooele


----------



## MrShane

That could be a sign some 20 steel is finally being produced.


----------



## MWScott72

Ray said:


> I have 490 rounds of various steel shot for my 12GA, out of that, 150 rounds are upland game but can be used for waterfowl in a pinch.
> 
> for 20GA, which is what the wife and boy shoots, I have about 50. If anyone finds some, please let me know!


Ray - I have a box of 3" 3s and a box of 2 3/4" 4 steel if you want them. Sounds like you are down to the barest of minimums 😬


----------



## Ray

I’ll buy them off ya! How much do you want?


----------



## MWScott72

Ray-
Ok - this is what I actually have:
3" Black Cloud FS Steel #4s (1350 FPS, 1 oz) - 18 shells
3" Hevi Steel #2s (1400 FPS, 7/8 oz) - 21 shells
2.75" Drylock 4s - 12 shells

i think they cost me roughly $15/ box. Wanna do $30 for all?


----------



## Ray

I’ll take em good sir!


----------



## fish-n-fool

Ray said:


> I’ll take em good sir!


I have 5 boxs of drylock 2 3/4 #4 20 guage I would sell. $12.00 a box.


----------



## Ray

fish-n-fool said:


> I have 5 boxs of drylock 2 3/4 #4 20 guage I would sell. $12.00 a box.


I’ll take them good sir! Sending you a pm


----------



## MrShane

Fishnfool/Ray,
If something happens and the sale falls through I will be glad to take them.
That is my favorite waterfowl load.
Thanks, Shane


----------



## MWScott72

If you are ever up in Logan, Al's had quite a selection of ammo yesterday. WAY better than anything I have seen at Cabelas or Sportsmans the past 6 months! I was told they get their ammo every Mon, Wed, and Fri.

Still no 20 steel though. They had lots of target loads, but no steel...


----------



## Gordon

MWScott72 said:


> If you are ever up in Logan, Al's had quite a selection of ammo yesterday. WAY better than anything I have seen at Cabelas or Sportsmans the past 6 months! I was told they get their ammo every Mon, Wed, and Fri.
> 
> Still no 20 steel though. They had lots of target loads, but no steel...


Bring your wallet. Al's will give it to you with no lube!


----------



## MooseMeat

Gordon said:


> Bring your wallet. Al's will give it to you with no lube!


I was at Als last week in Orem and I felt like all their prices were much better than just about anywhere else’s, on everything. Gunnies might have them beat a little on a few items, but for the most part very reasonable considering what the other options were asking

side note: I won’t be going back to sportmans, much Like everything that is ‘woke’, turns to chit, everything that basspro touches, turns to ‘chit’. What a disappointment that place has turned into.


----------



## DallanC

Yup... the current prices will probably be the new average. Like $4 gas and 100k trucks. Dont think of it as things are rising in cost, its just that the US Dollar is worth that much less. You cant print +20% of the entire worlds US Dollars in a single year (2020) and not expect crazy inflation.

Just wait till the 3.5 trillion spending bill gets approved.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72

DallanC said:


> Yup... the current prices will probably be the new average. Like $4 gas and 100k trucks. Dont think of it as things are rising in cost, its just that the US Dollar is worth that much less. You cant print +20% of the entire worlds US Dollars in a single year (2020) and not expect crazy inflation.
> 
> Just wait till the 3.5 trillion spending bill gets approved.
> 
> -DallanC


Oh, but wait Dallas, that 3.5 trillion isn’t going to cost us anything! Sad thing is 40% of the country believes them.

Back to Sportsman’s, I went into the Midvale store last week and it’s got a whole new makeover. I wasn’t all that impressed…


----------



## Fowlmouth

I think my predictions 6 months ago were close to accurate. Not a lot of shells available. The shells that are available are expensive. Seemed to be Less crowded this season. I finally found some 20 gauge Xperts this morning at Walmart, but they are $22 a box. No thanks! If prices on shells stay ridiculously high the marshes will be even less crowded next year.


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> I think my predictions 6 months ago were close to accurate. Not a lot of shells available. The shells that are available are expensive. Seemed to be Less crowded this season. I finally found some 20 gauge Xperts this morning at Walmart, but they are $22 a box. No thanks! If prices on shells stay ridiculously high the marshes will be even less crowded next year.



You were correct. I didn't see any steel shot at the Walmart and Sportsman's in Cedar City last week. I think I paid $9 for Xperts 12 gauge last year.


----------



## one4fishing

For quite a while I questioned my sanity for getting into shotshell reloading. After a few years now, my hoarding and tinkering is starting to really make sense. Haven’t bought steel shot for 4 seasons now. 
I feel for all the 20 gauge shooters. I tried putting my boy on a swan this season with his 20g 1100. Never happened but I’m glad I had enough of a stockpile to encourage plenty of shooting at ducks.


----------



## MallardFlew

Fowlmouth said:


> I think my predictions 6 months ago were close to accurate. Not a lot of shells available. The shells that are available are expensive. Seemed to be Less crowded this season. I finally found some 20 gauge Xperts this morning at Walmart, but they are $22 a box. No thanks! If prices on shells stay ridiculously high the marshes will be even less crowded next year.


I found some at my walmart today too and I refuse to pay that much. I'm stocked up enough I shouldn't need any for a few seasons but if I can get a decent price I'll add to the collection.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Anyone else ready to say “screw duck hunting”? No water, few birds and the cheapest shells are $26 a box.


----------



## JerryH

Ouch!!

Inflation with a gouging candy topping.


----------



## Critter

It may push a lot more folks into reloading, that is if you can find the supplies to load hulls with.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> It may push a lot more folks into reloading, that is if you can find the supplies to load hulls with.


I can’t even imagine what the cost just to get to your first box of shells would be once you start reloading. That is if you can even find the supplies.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I can’t even imagine what the cost just to get to your first box of shells would be once you start reloading. That is if you can even find the supplies.


$90 for a new Lee Loader, you can find them cheaper online. I gave one away last year. 

$24 for 500 wads. 

$24 for 10 lbs of shot if you can find it

$160 for a 4 lb keg of powder if you can find it

$65 for 1000 primers, I actually found them in stock for that price + hazmat fee

You should be saving your hulls so I won't include them but your total will be $349 to get started.

So with a real rough estimate you will be spending 0.28 per shell or a little over $7.00 for 25. Also that would come to around 150 rounds or 6 boxes for a total cost of $43. But you will still have powder, primers, and wads left over. 

So in the end if you spend $7 a box your break even area will be 50 boxes of 25 or 1250 shells +- some. The same factory rounds will cost you $1300


----------



## Fowlmouth

The price of fuel and ammo alone will keep a lot of guys home again this year . Not to mention the lack of water and birds. I know many of us on here thought last season sucked. Just wait until this season. It’s going to be even ****tier I think.


----------



## MooseMeat

Birds on UL are booming. There’s a string of little fuzz balls behind every goose i see. Ducklings, and piles of them, are starting to pop up too. Things are looking much better than last year I think


----------



## MrShane

Not stopping me, I can’t wait!
I am EXTREMELY picky and can ‘usually’ make one box last 2 hunts with a couple towards the 3rd hunt.
I’m just hoping we get two Pintails this year but I’m probably being optimistic.
Duck hunters have always been dreamers.


----------



## MooseMeat

MrShane said:


> Not stopping me, I can’t wait!
> I am EXTREMELY picky and can ‘usually’ make one box last 2 hunts with a couple towards the 3rd hunt.
> I’m just hoping we get two Pintails this year but I’m probably being optimistic.
> Duck hunters have always been dreamers.


Quota has already been set for 1 pintail this year


----------



## MWScott72

Prices on everything are going up. Unfortunately, my salary isn't keeping up. It definitely makes you think twice before taking a long shot or driving a 45 minutes or more to your spot.

I'll definitely go because it's part of who I am, but it would be really nice to have a better year than last. I'm in that camp that saw a definite drop in quality of hunt. Had several really good days, but alot of stinkers thrown in too to bring a person back to reality.

I may have to break out my reloader after this year...


----------



## DallanC

Years ago I thought I would never reload shotshells again, sold all my bags of lead shot to Lostlouisiana years back. Kindof regret that now.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

For some reason I kept all of my lead when I gave away my shot shell loader but included the steel shot. 

I figured that I could make fishing sinkers with it and or muzzle loader rounds. Glad that I kept all of it.


----------



## Clarq

Years ago, I had a habit of buying a case from Rogers whenever I found a good deal. It got to a point that I decided I was becoming a bit of a hoarder and needed to calm it down a bit. I resolved to shoot through most of my shells before ordering any more. I was just about to the point where I needed to order more when COVID hit and ruined the market. I very much regret not buying a few more cases back in the good old days.

I'm back to my hoarding ways and probably will be that way for a long time. Steel shot has been consistently available at the local Walmart since February. I buy 2 or 3 boxes every time I go, and over time, has gotten me enough supply to last a few seasons.

I think some people gave it up (at least temporarily) last season and more probably will this year. I was expecting more crowds with less water but actually found the opposite. Not much crowding at all (no birds either though). I had Howard Slough to myself on a Saturday night last year - never thought I'd live to see that happen.


----------



## Fowlmouth

One year later and prices are higher than I have ever seen. Not to mention the availability of 20 gauge being so scarce. It's going to be another tough season with drought conditions continuing. I will again predict a decline in hunters this season. Yes, opening weekend will be busy as usual, but after that it will slow down. The high costs for fuel, shells, gear and food will all contribute to the decline.


----------



## DallanC

Oh yeah. While I dont hunt waterfowl anymore... I loaded up on dove and grouse ammo last year. 4-5 cases. Kindof stung when i got them, not now... like you said, prices are still sky rocketing. 

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat

Fowlmouth said:


> One year later and prices are higher than I have ever seen. Not to mention the availability of 20 gauge being so scarce. It's going to be another tough season with drought conditions continuing. I will again predict a decline in hunters this season. Yes, opening weekend will be busy as usual, but after that it will slow down. The high costs for fuel, shells, gear and food will all contribute to the decline.


I never thought I’d see the day where 4 boxes of 3” xperts costs more than 4 boxes of 3” federal speedshoks…. Yet here we are

another decline in hunters wouldn’t be the worst thing to happen


----------



## MWScott72

I'll take a temporary decline in hunter numbers on the WMAs. Fail to plan, plan to fail.


----------



## Irish Lad

I just ordered a case of Rio Blue of 12 gauge 3" #3s off of Rogers for $200😭. I have always shot Federals, but couldn't find em last year and out of stock still. Had to scrounge for shells last year. Rogers had quite bit of steel. Xperts were $200 a case. More than double what I use to see at Walmart.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I have several cases of 12 gauge, but not a lot of desire to shoot the 12 gauge. I might be forced to if I can’t find 20 gauge shells. Blah!


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> I have several cases of 12 gauge, but not a lot of desire to shoot the 12 gauge. I might be forced to if I can’t find 20 gauge shells. Blah!


I only looked at 20 gauge lead on the Rogers site, didn't have what I needed.


----------



## JerryH

Last year I tried selling a case of 12ga 3" BB Federal sheedshoks for $150. I don't like BB and I don't know why I bought them other than a rebate. Anyways the texts I got I quickly decided to pull the ad. 

Now a year later look at prices! I'm not happy with my shot size but it was a good investment. 

If. If rebates ever come back stock up!


----------



## Fowlmouth

JerryH said:


> Last year I tried selling a case of 12ga 3" BB Federal sheedshoks for $150. I don't like BB and I don't know why I bought them other than a rebate. Anyways the texts I got I quickly decided to pull the ad.
> 
> Now a year later look at prices! I'm not happy with my shot size but it was a good investment.
> 
> If. If rebates ever come back stock up!


Please explain to me why shotshell prices have more than doubled. 2 years ago, and previous to that $80 a case with rebate. Now $200+ a case and no rebates offered. Also, not much for 20-gauge offerings. Guns haven't increased in price like ammo has. I just don't get it.


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> Please explain to me why shotshell prices have more than doubled. 2 years ago, and previous to that $80 a case with rebate. Now $200+ a case and no rebates offered. Also, not much for 20-gauge offerings. Guns haven't increased in price like ammo has. I just don't get it.


Either do I.


----------



## CPAjeff

20 gauge steel has been pretty sparse in my neck of the woods. I ended up paying $25 a box for some Federals the other day at SW. 🤮


----------



## MWScott72

Fowlmouth said:


> Please explain to me why shotshell prices have more than doubled. 2 years ago, and previous to that $80 a case with rebate. Now $200+ a case and no rebates offered. Also, not much for 20-gauge offerings. Guns haven't increased in price like ammo has. I just don't get it.


The same reason gas is almost double, food prices are up 12-15%, stock market is in the tank, and inflation is hovering around 10%. COVID and related supply chain issues have definitely contributed. I also don't care what your leanings are, but it appears the current administration, and their policies, are not helping things but contributing to the problem.


----------



## gander311

I have plenty of ammo for my 20 and 12 gauges to last probably 3-4 seasons realistically. But last season I also started leaving my 20 gauge at home and purposefully burning through my remaining 12 gauge ammo first, even though I'd prefer to hunt with the 20. It'll take another season or two to finish the stock of 12 gauge, and I'm hoping by then that 20 ammo will be more readily available finally. (And dare I hope that maybe even prices will have come back down to earth by then!) I hope to never need to buy 12 gauge ammo again. Haha

It's crazy how much the price of shells has gone up compared to other things. I realize and have witnessed the price increases in basically everything these days with the inflation and short supply, but I feel like the shotgun ammo prices have had a substantially higher price spike than most goods which to me starts feeling like somebody (I don't know if it's the manufacturers/distributors/or retailers, or a bit of each...) taking advantage of the situation. I could be wrong, because I don't know what I'm talking about. But a price hike of more than doubling in price seems like more than just inflation and the costs of raw goods increasing. I sell industrial electric motors for a living, which are made of basically all the same raw materials as shotgun shells. (Steel, copper, plastics, cast iron, and other assorted metal components) and the costs of motors have only gone up ~30-35%. Not 200-250% like we're seeing with shotgun shells. 

My selfish hope from all of this is that the cost of shells, gas, etc. will keep the crowds down some. If somebody from the south end of the valley wanted to drive up to Farmington Bay, hunt the dike and burn through 2 boxes of shells, and pack a lunch, that could easily be a $100 outing. That may be a deciding factor for some. If nothing else, if crowds don't decrease, maybe it will at least make people start thinking about when they pull the trigger and quit skybusting. But that's probably me being too hopeful.


----------



## JerryH

I thought the price of shells was bad. It was close to two Ben Franklin's for a case of oil ffg or the boat.


----------



## bartikus

Shotgun shells probably spiked higher than everything else because in those gun grabber states like NY, all you can own for self/home defense are revolvers and shotguns pretty much. Even all the liberals that voted for that crap ran out and bought shotguns when COVID started. And you know all they know is they need 12 gauge and buy whatever is on the shelf. I had a guy at work telling me he bought HeviShot for his new Keltec he bought for home defense. "Bro... it's heavier than lead, bro!" I couldn't roll my eyes hard enough. My local Dick's had to implement a 1 box per customer per day limit.

Luckily I still have like 7-8 cases of steel I bought before the pandemic because my dad and I were thinking about starting a guide service, plus we'd go close to 30 days in the 60 day NY season so we really did use that much to justify it.


----------

